# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό CD Player] βοηθεια για επισκευη ντισκμαν

## brs_19

εχω 1 ντισκμαν 1.5 χρονο περιπου κ μου κανει τα εξης σε καθε σιντι στο 7 προσπαθει να διαβασει το κομματι κ χανονται πανω απο 10''.επισης σε καθε σχεδον γρατσουνισμενο σιντι μου κανει το παραπανω.τι φταει?σε ολα τα πλευερ τα σιντι παιζονται κανονικα

----------


## mystaki g

> εχω 1 ντισκμαν 1.5 χρονο περιπου κ μου κανει τα εξης σε καθε σιντι στο 7 προσπαθει να διαβασει το κομματι κ χανονται πανω απο 10''.επισης σε καθε σχεδον γρατσουνισμενο σιντι μου κανει το παραπανω.τι φταει?σε ολα τα πλευερ τα σιντι παιζονται κανονικα


Ζανε δεν κανουνε ετσι.Εγω θα σε τιμωρουσα για 3-4 ημερες , με αυτο το  ντισκμαν μας εχεις ζαλησει δεν κανουνε  ετσι. :Cursing: 
συγνωμη αφου σου εδωσε αδεια ο συντονιστης Μoutoulos τοτε αλλαζει

----------


## brs_19

ζητω συγνωμη αν σας ζαλισα.θα ηθελα ομως τη βοηθεια σας για να το επισκευασω

----------


## brs_19

δν μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις?

----------


## betacord85

> εχω 1 ντισκμαν 1.5 χρονο περιπου κ μου κανει τα εξης σε καθε σιντι στο 7 προσπαθει να διαβασει το κομματι κ χανονται πανω απο 10''.επισης σε καθε σχεδον γρατσουνισμενο σιντι μου κανει το παραπανω.τι φταει?σε ολα τα πλευερ τα σιντι παιζονται κανονικα


μην με παρεξηγησεις η κεφαλη σου μαλλον τα εχει<<παιξει>>τσεκαρε βεβαια και την καλωδιοταινια,η αλοιος παρε κανα καινουργιο με 15 ευρω απτο σουπερ μαρκετ της γειτονιας....betacord85 japan made

----------


## brs_19

:Unsure: Ξβ¬ΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ± ΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞβ¦ΞΖΞβΞΞ ΞβΞΞ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΒ³Ξβ¦ΞΒΞΞΞΖΞΒ± ΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒ³ΞΞ ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ± ΞβΞΞ ΞβΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ ΞΞ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ²ΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ½ΞΞΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΒ± ΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ± cd.1 ΞβΞΞΞβ‘ΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞβ ΞΞΞΞΞβ¦ ΞΞΞΞΞβ¬ΞΞ Ξβ¬Ξβ°Ξβ ΞβΞΞ Ξβ*ΞβΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞ Ξβ¬ΞΞΞβ¦ ΞβΞΞΞβ¦ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒΞΒ±ΞβΞΒ·ΞΖΞΞΞΞ Ξβ¬ΞΞΞΒ»Ξβ¦.ΞΞΞΖΞβ‘Ξβ¦ΞΞΞΞ ΞΒ±Ξβ¦ΞβΞΞ?

----------


## brs_19

:Blush: ΞβΞΞΞβ¦ Ξβ¬ΞΞΞΒΞΒ±ΞΞΞΒ± ΞβΞΞ ΞβΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ ΞΞ Ξβ¬ΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ»ΞΒ± ΞβΞΒ± ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞβΞΞΞΒ± ΞΒ±Ξβ¬ΞΞ ΞΖΞβ‘ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒ»ΞΒ± ΞβΞΒ± cd.ΞΞΞΒ·Ξβ¬Ξβ°Ξβ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΒ²ΞΒ»ΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ± Ξβ¬ΞΞΞβ¦ ΞβΞΞ Ξβ¬ΞΞΞΒΞΒ±ΞΞΞΒ±?

----------


## brs_19

ΟΞΏΟ Ξ³ΟΟΞΉΟΞ± Ξ»ΞΉΞ³ΞΏ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΉΞΌΞ΅Ο.ΞΌΞ·ΟΟΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΅ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ±? Ξ*Ξ±ΞΉΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ± ΞΊΞΏΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ΅Ξ΄ΞΏΞ½ ΞΏΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ± cd :Sad:

----------


## KOKAR

> Ο�ΞΏΟ� Ξ³Ο�Ο�ΞΉΟ�Ξ± Ξ»ΞΉΞ³ΞΏ Ο�ΞΏ Ο�Ο�ΞΉΞΌΞ΅Ο�.ΞΌΞ·Ο�Ο�Ο� Ο�Ξ·Ξ½ Ξ΅ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ±? Ξ*Ξ±ΞΉΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏΞ»Ξ± Ο�Ξ± ΞΊΞΏΞΌΞ±Ο�ΞΉΞ± Ξ±Ο�ΞΏ Ο�Ο�Ξ΅Ξ΄ΞΏΞ½ ΞΏΞ»Ξ± Ο�Ξ± cd


τώρα τα καταλάβαμε όλα.....
κάτσε να τα επεξεργαστούμε και θα σου απαντήσουμε !  :Lol: 

υ.γ
κανε κάτι γιατί αυτά που γράφεις
*απλά δεν διαβάζονται**!*

----------


## FM1

Τα πρώτα τα έπιασα τι λένε,τα τελευταία δεν καταλαβαίνω!

brs_19 προσπάθησε να γράψεις σε ελληνικά και όχι σε γραμμική Β!

----------


## brs_19

:Sad: Ξ·ΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΏΞ·ΟΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΉΟΞ±ΞΎΞ± ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΉΞΌΞ΅Ο?Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±Ξ²Ξ±ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ± ΞΊΞΏΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΞ± ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΞ± cd

----------


## brs_19

Ξ·ΟΞ±Ξ½ ΟΞ±ΞΆΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΉΟΞ±ΞΎΞ± ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΉΞΌΞ΅Ο?Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±Ξ²Ξ±ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ± ΞΊΞΏΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΞ± ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΞ± cd.ΟΟΞ³Ξ½ΟΞΌΞ· Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏ encoding ΞΌΞΏΟ :Sad:

----------


## brs_19

ΞΊΞ±ΞΌΞΉΞ± Ξ²ΞΏΞ·ΞΈΞ΅ΞΉΞ±?

----------


## KOKAR

φίλε όσο γράφεις με ΑΥΤΟ τον τρόπο να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα πάρεις 
απάντηση ΠΟΤΕ !

----------


## Triton

Φίλε για να βλέπεις και να στέλνεις σωστά τα Ελληνικά,θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις στον browser σου το character encoding όπως βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία.

----------


## brs_19

ΞΎΞ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ±ΟΞΏ Ξ½ΞΏΞΊΞΉΞ± 6290?Ξ±ΟΞΏ Ξ±ΟΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ΅Ξ»Ξ½Ο ΟΞ± ΞΉΞ΅ΟΞΏΞ³Ξ»ΟΟΞΉΞΊΞ±.Ξ²ΞΏΞ·ΞΈΞ΅ΞΉΞ±Ξ±Ξ±!!!

----------


## brs_19

Ο"ΞΏ 6290 Ξ΅ΟttΞ΅ΞΉ ΟCΟΞΏΞ^2Ξ>>Ξ*ΞΌΞ+/- ΟfΟ"ΞΏ encoding.ΞΌΟCΞΏΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ"Ξ΅ Ξ1/2Ξ+/- Ξ^2ΞΏΞ*ΞΈΞ*ΟfΞ΅Ο"Ξ΅?

----------


## brs_19

Ιερογλυφικα τελοσ!ηταν ανοητο που του πιραξα το τριμερ?διαβαζει ολα τα κομματια σε μερικα σιντι.

----------


## brs_19

Παιδια καμια βοηθεια?

----------


## brs_19

Παιδια ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ! το πλευερ μου αρχισε να μη διαβαζει καποια κομματια. Τι κανω??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το τελος πλησιαζει(να το πας σε τεχνικο να σου το ρυθμισει)η να βαλεις στα σημεια τεστ του   λειζερ   παλμογραφο και να παρεις ιχνος πλεγμα και κατα τον καθετο αξονα στο ανω σημειο ομοιομορφες καμπυλες παντα με μικρομετρικη ρυθμιση.   (αν εχεις παει στο τερμα το τριμερ ειτε αριστερα ειτε δεξια  ( το τελος πλησιαζει) :Head:

----------


## brs_19

Εχει φαει το σερβισ τησ ζωησ του!(κ απο τεχνικο κ απο μενα)του χω πιραξει το τριμερ κ μολισ γυρισει λιγο δεξια τσιριζει το λειζερ.το γυρισα λιγο αριστερα κ διαβαζει σχεδον.Μηπωσ εκανα πατατα?υγ δν εχω παλμογραφο τη ρυθμιση τν εκανα στα τυφλα

----------


## brs_19

Α ξεχασα! Παιζει ρολο που τα σιντι ειναι λιγο γρατσουνισμενα?

----------


## Triton

Τρίψτα με σμυριδόπανο και μετά με γυαλόχαρτο  μετά θα είναι ok.

----------


## Thansavv

Χρήστο δε θα χαλάσει αν το τρίψει με γυαλόχαρτο? Ή θελει απαλό τρίψιμο?

Ζάνε, εσύ το service το έκανες πρίν ή μετά τον τεχνικό? 
Ο τεχνικός τι σου είπε?

----------


## brs_19

Το σερβισ του το εκανα πριν (οχι με μεγαλη επιτυχια) κ μετα τν τεχνικο.μου ειπε πωσ το λειζερ τν ντισκμαν ειναι διαφορετικο απο τν αλλων πλευερ.σε τι ειναι διαφορετικο?στο ματι?επειδη δν υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικα μου ειπε να μη το ξαναπαω.ειναι δυνατον να συμβαινει αυτο?δλδ να μη θελει να το ξαναπαω?

----------


## Thansavv

Αφού σου είπε να μην το ξαναπάς, σιγουρα δε θέλει να του το ξαναπάς...

Πάντως αν αγοράσεις ένα καινούριο θα ηρεμήσεις... Πολύ φθηνά είναι... Ούτε η επισκευή του αξίζει....

----------


## mystaki g

> Πάντως αν αγοράσεις ένα καινούριο θα ηρεμήσεις...


το κυριοτερο θα ηρεμησουμε και εμεις  :Rolleyes:

----------


## betacord85

χα χα!ωραιος!!!!δεν παιρνεις και κανα τροχονα το κοψεις στην μεση να ησηχασεις?ολοι σου λεμε να παρεις ενα καινουριο με 20 ευρο να ηρεμησουμε και εμεις.......betacord85 japan made

----------


## KOKAR

τα λεφτά της επισκευής , μαζί με τις εργατοώρες που σπατάλησες σε
ένα πεπαλαιωμένο diskman είναι πολλές
με τα λεφτά αυτά θα είχες πάρει ένα νέο diskman ( μπορεί και mp3 player)
και θα σου είχαν περισσέψει και λεφτά , και το βασικότερο από όλα θα είχες ψυχική ηρεμία !

----------


## Ulysses

Πέτα το ντισκμαν και πάρε mp3 player να ξεχάσεις και το όνομα σου.. www.advancedmp3players.co.uk σε τιμές σοκ,ασφαλείς συναλλαγες,παράδοση απο Αγγλία σε 3 μέρες κτλ κτλ

----------


## brs_19

Θα σασ φανει καπωσ.Θελω να το επισκευασω αφου οι τεχνικοι δν θελουν.Μπορειτε να βοηθησετε?

----------


## betacord85

> Θα σασ φανει καπωσ.Θελω να το επισκευασω αφου οι τεχνικοι δν θελουν.Μπορειτε να βοηθησετε?


συγνωμη αγαπητε φιλε αλλα εμειs ειμαστε οι τεχνικοι και εμειs σου δινουμε τισ καταλληλες συμβουλες και απαντησεις,λοιπων ο καδος ειναι στην απεναντι στην γωνια...betacord85 japan mde

----------


## brs_19

συγνωμη αγαπητε φιλε αλλα εμειs ειμαστε οι τεχνικοι και εμειs σου δινουμε τισ καταλληλες συμβουλες και απαντησεις,λοιπων ο καδος ειναι στην απεναντι στην γωνια...betacord85 japan mde 

sorry που θα σου το πω αλλα αν στο εφερνα για επισκευη θα το πεταγες; i dont think so! :Tongue:

----------


## Nemmesis

> sorry που θα σου το πω αλλα αν στο εφερνα για επισκευη θα το πεταγες; i dont think so!


πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι αξιζει να το φτιαξεις? btw τι μαρκα και μοντελο ειναι?

----------


## brs_19

panasonic slsx450

----------


## H3

> συγνωμη αγαπητε φιλε αλλα εμειs ειμαστε οι τεχνικοι και εμειs σου δινουμε τισ καταλληλες συμβουλες και απαντησεις,λοιπων ο καδος ειναι στην απεναντι στην γωνια...betacord85 japan mde 
> 
> sorry που θα σου το πω αλλα αν στο εφερνα για επισκευη θα το πεταγες; i dont think so!



Τοσες μερες βλεπω αυτη την ανεξηγητη μανια,  σου να σε βοηθησουν  να φτιαξεις ενα πραγμα για το οποιο ολοι σου εχουν πει να το πεταξεις ,Εσυ πιστευεις οτι θα κατσει κανεις να ασχοληθει για κατι που κανει  32,98 USD ,η 23,99 Ευρω ? ,Δες εδω https://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/P...r_SL_SX450.htm

----------


## brs_19

αν στο εφερνα για επισκευη θα το πεταγες; :Huh:

----------


## H3

> αν στο εφερνα για επισκευη θα το πεταγες;



ΔΕΝ θα ασχολιομουν καν ,Με  25 Ευρω παιρνεις  αλλο ,Αυτο τα λει ολα .

----------


## brs_19

> ΔΕΝ θα ασχολιομουν καν ,Με 25 Ευρω παιρνεις αλλο ,Αυτο τα λει ολα .


 :Angry: αν εισαι τεχνικος μπραβο!ωραιος τεχνικος!αν παιρνεις ετσι λεφτα τι να πω! ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια (κ τα νευρα σας)απ ατι φαινεται δν αξιζε ν ασχοληθω συγνωμη...

----------


## PCMan

Όντως μπράβο στον Η3 και σε όποιον σου είπε να το πετάξεις. Δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι με τέτοια πράγματα.

----------


## Ulysses

Καλώς ή κακώς φίλε Ζάνε τώρα είμαστε στη εποχή του,"χάλασε => αντικατάσταση" και όχι επισκεύη.
Ασε που θα σου ξαναχαλάσει απο κάτι άλλο.
Δε λέω,μπορεί να δέθηκες συναισθηματικά μαζί του (να μην έσπασε πέφτοντας απο το Εβερεστ) και εγώ το παθαίνω συχνά αλλά θα συνηθήσεις.
Εμένα χάλασε το mp3 player Cowon (iAudio/60GB/450€) και θέλω 50€ να πάει Γερμανία,€50 να έρθει, συν σέρβις (τουλάχιστον 100€)..
Δηλαδή τουλάχιστον 200€ για να του δώσουν "παράταση ζωής" γιατί θα ξαναπέσει-ξαναχαλάσει.Με 250 παίρνω απο Αγγλία το νέο 4 μοντέλα νεώτερο Cowon S9 (20GB)  που όχι μόνο είναι καλύτερο απο το παλιό αλλά κάνει μέχρι και τοστ..Και ένα έτος εγγύηση.

Ελπίζω να παρηγορήθηκες..

----------


## brs_19

σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα κ συγνωμη αν με περασατε για παλαβο :Smile: (κ σας την εσπασα)! δν θ ξανασχοληθω μ αυτο... :Crying: σας ευχαριστω ξανα. θα ξαναρθω με κανα καινουργιο prob many many thanks!!

----------


## brs_19

παιδια χιλια συγνωμη που επανερχομαι στο θεμα, του πηρα κενουργιο μηχανισμο (κεφαλη με μοτερ) κ δν ξερω  :Cursing:  πως να του τν βαλω (μενω μακρια απο σερβις για να το πηγαινα) μηπως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε??? :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Ulysses

Οταν λες πήρες καινούρια κεφαλή+μοτέρ,που τα πουλάνε έτσι χύμα και πόσο βγήκε? :Huh:  :Blink:  :Confused1: 

Αν δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις,κάνε υπομονή και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία πήγαινε σε κανένα ηλεκτρονικό (σέρβις TV κτλ)

----------


## brs_19

για τν ακριβεια το παρειγγειλα κ μου το στειλαν, πριν κανω καμια μ@... θελω τν συμβουλη σας πως μπαινει εννοω το τραβαω προσεκτικα για να βγει η χρειαζομαι κανα κολλητηρι?? :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  επιπλεον χρειαζεται να του κανω καμια επιπλεον ρυθμιση?? :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Ulysses

Αφού ξέρουν να στο στείλουν,θα ξέρουν και να σε καθοδηγήσουν για το πως να το βάλεις.Πάντως δεν θα χρειάζεται κολλητήρι,plug n' play.
Απο ότι θυμάμαι (απο ένα που χειρούργησα ανεπιτυχώς) η κεφαλή έβγαζε μία καλωδιοταινία καφέ που κούμπωνε σε άσπρο πλακέ φις και αυτό είναι όλο το story..

----------


## brs_19

τελευταια ερωτηση: θα χρειαστει να του κανω καποια ρυθμιση στν κεφαλη, tracking motor και τα τοιαυτα??? :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## east electronics

σαν  να μην φτανει οτι δεν εχεις τις  γνωσεις να κανεις κατι τετοιο .....

εχουμε και διαφορους αλλους οι οποιοι παρολο οτι δεν ξερουν  δινουν οδηγιες για να κανουν τι ακριβως δεν εχω καταλαβει .....

ισως για να δουμε τις φωτογραφιες απο το αυτοκινητο τους .....

......την τυφλα μας που λενε και στο χωριο μου .....

οταν καταφερεις να του βγαλεις τα ματια τελειως γραψε μου για να σου εξηγησω γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις τετοιου τυπου επισκευη ....

----------


## Ulysses

> θα χρειαστει να του κανω καποια ρυθμιση στν κεφαλη, tracking motor και τα τοιαυτα???


Δεν νομίζω.Βάλε την κεφαλή να δεις αν παίζει,έτσι κι αλλιώς θα την βάλεις..

----------


## KOKAR

> παιδια χιλια συγνωμη που επανερχομαι στο θεμα, του *πηρα κενουργιο μηχανισμο (κεφαλη με μοτερ)* κ δν ξερω  πως να του τν βαλω (μενω μακρια απο σερβις για να το πηγαινα) μηπως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε???


Έτσι από περιέργεια, πόσο σου κόστισε το ανταλλακτικό ?

----------


## brs_19

56E. σακη στ αληθεια πιστευεις πως θα τα κανω σαλατα? γιατι τοοοοση απαισιοδοξια?? :Confused1:  :Confused1:  εσεις τι λετε???

----------


## PCMan

> 56E.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## brs_19

γιατι γελαει?? :Confused1:  :Blink:

----------


## KOKAR

ίσως γιατί με 56 ευρώ θα μπορούσες να πάρεις 2 diskman και να παίζουν και mp3 
και να σου περίσσευαν και για κανένα καφεδάκι.....

----------


## brs_19

το ξερω αυτο. μακαρι να ξερατε ποσο θελω να το επισκευασω. καμια συμβουλη για το πως θα το επιτυχω???

----------


## Thansavv

Ζάνε είναι δύσκολο να σου πει κάποιος, αν δεν έχει τουλάχιστον μια φωτογραφία του μηχανισμού...
Τώρα εσύ πρέπει να δεις πως είναι συνδεδεμένος ο μηχανισμός ανάγνωσης και το μοτέρ, για να βρεις και πως θα αντικατασταθεί....
Αν έχει κολλημένα καλωδιάκια πρέπει να τα ξεκολλήσεις. Αν έχει καλωδιοταινία πρέπει να την ξεκουμπώσεις, κτλ...

Ίσως κάποιος που έχει δει το μηχανισμό να ξέρει πως αλλάζονται στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο...
Αν μπορείς βγάλε καμιά φωτογραφία...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

brs19  πρεπει να πας  διακοπες  για να ξεκουραστεις

----------


## betacord85

> σαν  να μην φτανει οτι δεν εχεις τις  γνωσεις να κανεις κατι τετοιο .....
> 
> εχουμε και διαφορους αλλους οι οποιοι παρολο οτι δεν ξερουν  δινουν οδηγιες για να κανουν τι ακριβως δεν εχω καταλαβει .....
> 
> ισως για να δουμε τις φωτογραφιες απο το αυτοκινητο τους .....
> 
> ......την τυφλα μας που λενε και στο χωριο μου .....
> 
> οταν καταφερεις να του βγαλεις τα ματια τελειως γραψε μου για να σου εξηγησω γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις τετοιου τυπου επισκευη ....


μια φορα που θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου!τι θα γινει επιτελους αγαπητοι συναδελφοι μην δινεται συμβουλες σε ατομα που δεν κατεχουν....αμα γινει κανα ατυχυμα ποιος θα φταιει μετα?καλη σας μερα betacord 85 japan made

----------


## east electronics

babis  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  babis  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## PCMan

Ρε φίλε είσαι σοβαρός ή μας δουλεύεις?
To discman κάνει 25€ και εσύ έδωσες 56€ για ένα ανταλλακτικό το οποίο δεν ξέρεις αν δουλεύει κιόλας?
Αν δεν γελάσω μ'αυτό, με τι θα γελάσω?

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι αλλα θα εχει την χαρα της επισκευης, παντος εσενα θελουμε πελατη για να ανοιξουμε κανα μαγαζι με επισκευες.

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και αυτοί!  :Tongue:

----------


## brs_19

DSC00045.JPG πως τν αντικαθιστω? δειχνει να εχει κατι σαν κλιπ απο πανω... τι κανω???

----------


## johnkou

Συνηθως ειτε εχουν 2 αυτακια αριστερα δεξια που τα τραβας πανω ή ολο το πανω μερος το σηκωνεις και απελευθερωνεται η καλωδιοταινια της κεφαλής.(η φωτογραφια πουβαλες δεν φαινεται καλα για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες)

----------


## brs_19

> Συνηθως ειτε εχουν 2 αυτακια αριστερα δεξια που τα τραβας πανω ή ολο το πανω μερος το σηκωνεις και απελευθερωνεται η καλωδιοταινια της κεφαλής.(η φωτογραφια πουβαλες δεν φαινεται καλα για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες)


προσπαθησα να τν φτιαξω κ δν γινετε καλυτερη η φωτο (ισως αν τν επεξεργαστειτε στν η/υ σας) αν ξεκουμπωσω τ αυτακια που λες ξανακουμπωνουν μετα?

----------


## johnkou

Ξανακουμπωνουν αρκει να μην τα σπασεις και βγαινει η ταινια μετα.

----------


## Capacitor

Στειλε μου το μαζι με το ανταλλακτικο να στο φτιαξω .Θα σου παρω εργασια 32,98 USD ή 23,99€
εδωσες και 56€
συνολο 79,99€
Ξεχασα,θα χρεωνει και μεταφορικα ο τυπος ,αρα υπολογισε + 20€ περιπου.
συνολο 99,99€

----------


## east electronics

για ονομα θεου ...... μα δεν ειναι δυνατον αυτο που συμβαινει ..... δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο να κανουμε ....

ρε κουμπαρε ....να σου αγορασω  ενα ιδιο ντισκμαν καινουργιο να στο κανω δωρω να τελειωνουμε ????

δεν προκειται να μαθεις τιποτα αλλαζωντας μια κολοκεφαλη .....δεν θα δουλεψει ποτε αυτο παρτο χαμπαρι ....

νιπτω τας χειρας μου και αποχωρω ,,,,,,, εφαγα φρικη με αυτη την ιστορια

----------


## Thansavv

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο Ζάνε θέλει να το φτιάξει για άλλους λόγους, πέρα από το οικονομικό. Ίσως για συναισθηματικούς. Ίσως κάτι τον δένει μ' αυτή τη συσκευή. Γι αυτό και επιμένει...

----------


## KOKAR

ήμαρτον ρε ...στη μου.......  :W00t: 
τι κόλλημα είναι αυτό !
σαφώς και το forum είναι για να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον άλλα
προϋποθέτει να ξέρουμε και 2 πράγματα
αν εγώ π.χ θέλω να φτιάξω την μηχανή του αυτοκινήτου μου
αλλά δεν σκαμπάζω χριστό θα πρέπει να σας κάνω τα @@ zeppelin ??

----------


## Thansavv

> ήμαρτον ρε ...στη μου....... 
> τι κόλλημα είναι αυτό !
> σαφώς και το forum είναι για να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον άλλα
> *προϋποθέτει να ξέρουμε και 2 πράγματα*
> αν εγώ π.χ θέλω να φτιάξω την μηχανή του αυτοκινήτου μου
> αλλά δεν σκαμπάζω χριστό θα πρέπει να σας κάνω τα @@ zeppelin ??


Ε, ναι αυτό είναι το βασικό.... :Smile:

----------


## brs_19

παιδια ξερω εχετε φρικαρει αν σας πω οτι εχει πεσει απο τν ολυμπο με ταχυτητα φωτος κ δν εχει παθει τπτ απολυτως εδω κ 1.5 χρανο κ μονο αυτες τις μερες μου τα κανει αυτα τι να πω?? λογικο δν ειναι???

----------


## Capacitor

Oχι δεν ειναι.Το λογικο ειναι να αγορασεις καινουργιο.Οταν το ανταλλακτικο υπερβαινει την αξια του μηχανηματος το πετας.
Για να μπεις στην διαδικασια να παραγγειλεις καινουργιο ανταλλακτικο πρεπει πρωτα να εχει ξηλωσει το παλιο να το ξανατοποθετησεις να δεις οτι σου κανει τα ιδια προβληματα.Μονο τοτε θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορεις να τοποθετησεις το καινουργιο ,και παλι με επιφυλαξη .

----------


## KOKAR

να το πω με μια παροιμία.... μπααα!   :Lol:

----------


## brs_19

παιδια σταματηστε να βριζετε! εχετε η δν εχετε δεχθει τους ορους του φορουμ?? ηρθα εδω για να βρω λυση στο προβλημα του μηχανηματος μου κ εσεις αντι να με βοηθησετε μου λετε να το πεταξω βριζοντας με! συγνωμη αλλα αν σας το εκαναν αυτο σιγουρα δε θα σας αρεσε καθολου!

----------


## KOKAR

> παιδια σταματηστε να βριζετε! εχετε η δν εχετε δεχθει τους ορους του φορουμ?? 
> 
> καταρχήν δεν σε βρίζουμε !
> 
> ηρθα εδω για να βρω λυση στο προβλημα του μηχανηματος μου κ εσεις αντι να με βοηθησετε μου λετε να το πεταξω βριζοντας με! 
> 
> μάλλον δεν τα θυμάσαι καλά!
> στην αρχή σου απαντάγαμε κανονικά αλλά εσύ είχες "φαγωθεί" να
> πειράζεις το τριμερ της κεφαλής μέχρι που το ξεκανες τελείως !
> ...


από εμένα ΤΕΛΟΣ....

----------


## xifis

ρε φιλε no offence που λενε κ οι εγγλεζοι,χωρις παρεξηγηση,αλλα οπως ειπε κ ενας πιο πανω,αμα δεν κατεχεις 2 πραματα βασικα,πως να σε βοηθησει ο οποιοσδηποτε.και δεν ειναι κακο να μη ξερεις.

να πεις οτι εχεις συγκεκριμενη βλαβη,οκ,αλλα εδω κ ποσες σελιδες,η κουβεντα ειναι στασιμη.τι να κανω κ τι να κανω.μη σου κακοφαινεται.βρες εναν απτο κοντινο σου περιβαλλον ως δευτερη γνωμη κ συμβουλεψου τον.εξ αποστασεως δεν γινεται δουλεια αν δεν ξερεις 2 πραματα.πηγαινε εκει που πηρες το ανταλακτικο σε ωρα που δε 8αχουν κοσμο κ ρωτα.

----------


## brs_19

παιδια μν μου μιλατε ετσι! τωρα αρχιζω να μαθαινω (σπουδαζω ηλ/νικος) το τι σημαινει επισκευη κ θα ηθελα τν βοηθεια σας. αυτη θα ειναι η 1η μου επισκευη κ το ξερω θα ειναι δυσκολη κ θα εχει αποριες. σας παρακαλω....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

οπως εγραψε και ο  kokar  ΤΕΛΟΣ.....   παμε διακοπες.

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε μου δεν σε εβρισε κανεις απλα το θεμα εχει ως εξης λες σπουδαζεις ηλεκτρονικος και σιγουρα καταλαβαινω οτι θες να το επισκευασεις ο ιδιος ασχετα τι θα ξοδεψεις αλλα δεν μπορεις να το φιαξεις αν δεν ξερεις πιστευω, θα ερθει η ωρα που θα μπορεις να κανεις τετοιου ειδους επισκευες ξεκινα με κατι αλλο που ειναι στις δυνατοτητες σου.

----------


## brs_19

1 τελευταια ερωτηση: ξερει κανενας απο εσας κανενα site με service manuals? ευχαριστω....

----------


## KOKAR

όταν ο κατασκευαστής έγραφε το παρακάτω κάτι ήξερε.....

CAUTION!
THIS PRODUCT UTILIZES A LASER.
USE OF CONTROLS OR ADJUSTMENTS OR PERFORMANCE OF
PROCEDURES OTHER THAN THOSE SPECIFIED HEREIN MAY
RESULT IN HAZARDOUS RADIATION EXPOSURE.
*DO NOT OPEN COVERS AND DO NOT REPAIR YOURSELF. REFER
SERVICING TO QUALIFIED PERSONNEL.*

http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SLSX450.PDF

----------


## KOKAR

ψάχνοντας στο internet έπεσα στο παρακάτω site.....
σας θυμίζει κάτι ?
http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=322125

----------


## KOKAR

για το service manual *-->click εδώ<---*

----------


## Capacitor

εμπιθριοφωνο :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
ρε τι λεξεις μπορει να εφευρει ο ανθρωπος. :Hammer:

----------


## sakis18

Πώ πώ πώ διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες και εφαγα 9 φρικες στις 9 σελιδες  :Lol: 
Ζάνε συγγνώμη κιολας αλλα εχουν δικιο οι συναδελφοι ,εισαι βαράτε με και ας κλαίω ,κλαίω εγώ αλλά εσεις βαράτε :Lol: .
Χαράς το κουράγιο σου κιολας ,ερε  λεφτά πού περισσευουν γιά πέταμα ,
Τελικα αυτο το thread θα γινει το καλοκαιρινο μας ευαγγέλιο  :Lol: ,ολο και θα σκαμε μυτη να δουμε τι αλλο νεώτερο θα εχει κανει ο μαστρο-χαλαστής Ζάνε  :Tongue2: .
Ειμαι σιγουρος και παμε και κανα στοιχημα ρε παιδια ,πρεπει να βαζουμε και στοιχήματα εδώ  :Biggrin: ,οτι ο Ζάνε θα την σπασει την κεφαλή και θα αγοράσει και αλλη στο τελος  :Lol:

----------


## Thansavv

Ωπα!! 
Κι' άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα που έχει ο Ζάνε...
Λέω κι εγώ τι μου θυμίζει!!!. Που τα ανακαλύπτεις βρε Κώστα!!!

----------


## sakis18

Mπραβο ρε κοκαρε αστυνομος σαινης εισαι .
Τελικα ο Ζάνε εχει δωσει φρικες  σε ολο το διαδικτιο για το προβλημα του  :Lol: .
Επιμενω να βαλουμε στοιχηματα ,για να δουμε ποιο θα ειναι το επομενο <χτυπημα> του Ζάνε με το cd player.
Βρε Ζάνε να κανουμε και κανα καλαμπουρι ,δεν αγοράζεις καμμιά φλογέρα να παιζεις κανα τραγούδι ,και ασε τα cd player και τα κουτεντεδο-μηχανήματα που σε ταλαιπωρούν  :Lol: 






> ψάχνοντας στο internet έπεσα στο παρακάτω site.....
> σας θυμίζει κάτι ?
> http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=322125

----------


## KOKAR

> Ωπα!! 
> Κι' άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα που έχει ο Ζάνε...
> Λέω κι εγώ τι μου θυμίζει!!!. Που τα ανακαλύπτεις βρε Κώστα!!!


ψάχνοντας για το manual........
και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό.....βρήκα και άλλα site .

υ.γ @Ζανε
ο Thanos10 ( ΘΑΝΟΣ ) έχει απόλυτο δίκιο !
άρχισε με κάτι ποιο απλό για να μάθεις πρώτα και μετά ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙΣ και τις επισκευές

----------


## HFProject

Πάντως.

Τα thread:
*Επισκευη φορητου ηχοσυστηματος*

*βοηθεια για επισκευη ντισκμαν*

*φορητος δν αναγνωριζει dvd!!!
*
*Nintendo DS Lite - Επισκευή*
*

Όλα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Τελικά νομίζω ότι σε όλα αυτά το χαλασμένο ήταν το δισκάκι.

Εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάτι σε φετίχ με τα laser. Ας αναλάβει η άλλη επιστήμη με τις λευκές μπλούζες....






*

----------


## sakis18

> παιδια χιλια συγνωμη που επανερχομαι στο θεμα, του πηρα κενουργιο μηχανισμο (κεφαλη με μοτερ) κ δν ξερω  πως να του τν βαλω (μενω μακρια απο σερβις για να το πηγαινα) μηπως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε???


Ειδικα με αυτο το post ξεράθηκα ,ωχ λεω θα παρει φωτιά το thread και η ιντερνετική μας γαλήνη  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

> Πάντως.
> 
> Τα thread:
> *Επισκευη φορητου ηχοσυστηματος*
> 
> *βοηθεια για επισκευη ντισκμαν*
> 
> *φορητος δν αναγνωριζει dvd!!!
> *
> ...


ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ... :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## sakis18

> Τρίψτα με σμυριδόπανο και μετά με γυαλόχαρτο μετά θα είναι ok.


Και μετά παλι αυτο το post ολα τα λεφτά  :Lol: ,
Εγώ λέω για καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιηθή ενα παλμικο τριβείο  :Lol: ,να τα κανει αόρατα .
Καταλαβα το χιουμορ σου Τριτων και λυθηκα στο γελιο  :Biggrin:

----------


## kostas30

:Boo hoo!:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## betacord85

> 


και κλεβεις του φτωχου το αρνι και ειμαστε και χριστιανοι και ερχεται εκεινος με τα πλουτοι και κλεβει την αγαπη ετουτη.....κοψε την κλωστη που μας κρατα σταματησα να σαγαπω σταματησες να μαγαπας γιναμε ξενοι....τολης....ο αρχοντας...νομιζω συναδελφοι και αγαπητε φιλε σακη οτι καποιοι δεν εχουν αρκουδισιον και τους εχει πηραξει η ζεστη...ελεως!!!!να σου χαρισω ενα ντισκμαν να ησηχασουμε!μα καλα ο υπευθηνος του φορουμ που ειναι?(ξερω εχω καταντισει σαν τον μουρατιδη του φειμ στορυ με τις κακιες που λεω συμφωνεις σακη?)betacord85japan made...... :Scared:

----------


## sakis18

> και κλεβεις του φτωχου το αρνι και ειμαστε και χριστιανοι και ερχεται εκεινος με τα πλουτοι και κλεβει την αγαπη ετουτη.....κοψε την κλωστη που μας κρατα σταματησα να σαγαπω σταματησες να μαγαπας γιναμε ξενοι....τολης....ο αρχοντας...νομιζω συναδελφοι και αγαπητε φιλε σακη οτι καποιοι δεν εχουν αρκουδισιον και τους εχει πηραξει η ζεστη...ελεως!!!!να σου χαρισω ενα ντισκμαν να ησηχασουμε!μα καλα ο υπευθηνος του φορουμ που ειναι?(ξερω εχω καταντισει σαν τον μουρατιδη του φειμ στορυ με τις κακιες που λεω συμφωνεις σακη?)betacord85japan made......


Kατσε βρε Μπάμπη,αμέσως να καλέσεις την ηλεκτρονο-ιντερπόλ να κλειδώσει το thread   :Lol: ,ειπαμε αυτο το thread θα ειναι το καλοκαιρινο μας ευαγγέλιο  :Wink: .
Και θα πεφτουν και στοιχήματα με το ποιο θα ειναι το επομενο βημα του φιλου μας του Ζάνε

----------


## brs_19

ρε σεις σταματηστε τις κακιες! αφου σ αυτο το φορουμ δν υπηρχε βοηθεια, εψαξα σε αλλα. τουλαχιστον μου μιλουσαν καλυτερα κ με πολυ λιγοτερες "κοροιδιες".... ικανοπιοιμενοι τωρα???

----------


## KOKAR

τι σχέση έχουν οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες ???

----------


## sakis18

> ρε σεις σταματηστε τις κακιες! αφου σ αυτο το φορουμ δν υπηρχε βοηθεια, εψαξα σε αλλα. τουλαχιστον μου μιλουσαν καλυτερα κ με πολυ λιγοτερες "κοροιδιες".... ικανοπιοιμενοι τωρα???


Ζανε δεν ειναι κακιες βρε συ,αλλα εφοσον συνεχιζεις κατι που ειναι εις ατοπο επαγωγη ,τοτε το ριχνουμε στις φλογερες και στα νταουλια  :Lol: .
Ζανε στο ξαναλεω αγορασε μια φλογερα να παιζεις τα τραγουδια που σου αρεσουν  :Laugh: γιατι σε βλεπω να μενεις χρονια χωρις μουσικη ,οσο παλευεις να το φτιαξεις ,τον άφτιαχτο θα εχει .  :Lol: 
Αλληλούια  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sakis18

> τι σχέση έχουν οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες ???


Εχουν μεσα και οι δυο κουκούτσια κοκαρέο  :Lol: ,αρα σαν να λεμε μυαλο κουκούτσι  :Lol:

----------


## h@ris

> τι σχέση έχουν οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες ???



Εμένα μου θυμίζουν αυτό [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RclteBMfUU"]YouTube - A.M.A.N - O.T.E[/ame]

P.S No offence... Λίγο χαβαλέ κάνουμε  :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

τα σέβη μου !!!   :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

υ.γ
κοντινά, πολύ κοντινά !!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

τελικα δεν μας ειπες το εφτιαξες. :Hammer:  :Boo hoo!:  :eek!:

----------


## Triton

> ρε σεις σταματηστε τις κακιες! αφου σ αυτο το φορουμ δν υπηρχε βοηθεια, εψαξα σε αλλα. τουλαχιστον μου μιλουσαν καλυτερα κ με πολυ λιγοτερες "κοροιδιες".... ικανοπιοιμενοι τωρα???


Είναι μέχρι να καταλάβουν και αυτοί πως έχεις... "*πειραγμένο τριμερ*".
Πάντως στη διάθεσή σου για ότι άλλο θέλεις. :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

τελικά η μόνη εξήγηση είναι η εξής !
το μηχάνημα δεν είναι δικό σου αλλά κάποιου που στο έφερε για επισκευή
και αφού του το έκανες "καινούργιο" ...... τώρα θέλεις ντε και καλά να 
το φτιάξεις !

----------


## Thansavv

> παιδια ξερω εχετε φρικαρει αν σας πω οτι εχει πεσει απο τν ολυμπο με ταχυτητα φωτος κ δν εχει παθει τπτ απολυτως εδω κ 1.5 χρανο κ μονο αυτες τις μερες μου τα κανει αυτα τι να πω?? λογικο δν ειναι???



Από τον Όλυμπο με ταχύτητα του φωτός???  :W00t: 
Η ερώτηση "λογικό δεν είναι?" σε τι αναφέρεται? :Confused1:

----------


## brs_19

σταματηστε να με κοροιδευετε!  :Cursing:  ξαναλεω αυτη ειναι η 1η μου επισκευη δν βρισκω κανενα λογο για γελια!  :Cursing:  καλα οι διαχειριστες που ειναι να σας θυμισουν τους ορους του φορουμ?????????

----------


## betacord85

> Εχουν μεσα και οι δυο κουκούτσια κοκαρέο ,αρα σαν να λεμε μυαλο κουκούτσι


καρπουζια εδω τα καλα καρπουζια!καρπουζια ο μελενιος!και αυτα εχουν κουκουτσια!χα χα!τελικα θα περασεις απτο μαγαζι να σου δωσω το ντισκμαν να ησυχασουμε?απορω φιλε με τι ασχολεισε ολη μερα?αληθεια δεν θελω να γινω αδιακριτος αλλα τι επαγγελεσαι?δεν θελω να χαλασω την ωραια ατμοσφαιρα οπως λεει και ο ηλιοπουλος ημαστε μια ωραια οικογενεια......betacord85sanyo video recorder....

----------


## PCMan

> ρε σεις σταματηστε τις κακιες! αφου σ αυτο το φορουμ δν υπηρχε βοηθεια, εψαξα σε αλλα. τουλαχιστον μου μιλουσαν καλυτερα κ με πολυ λιγοτερες "κοροιδιες".... ικανοπιοιμενοι τωρα???


Μάλλον δεν θα ήταν αυτού του επαγγέλματος!

----------


## betacord85

> σταματηστε να με κοροιδευετε!  ξαναλεω αυτη ειναι η 1η μου επισκευη δν βρισκω κανενα λογο για γελια!  καλα οι διαχειριστες που ειναι να σας θυμισουν τους ορους του φορουμ?????????


οι διαχειριστες τι να κανουν?εχουν ανοιξει μια πρασινη και καθονται και απολαμβανουν.....σου συνιστω να κανεις το ιδιο αλλα να ειναι παγωμενη!(για την μπυρα μιλαω,να μην γινει παρεξηγηση σωστα σακη?)betacord 85

----------


## betacord85

> Μάλλον δεν θα ήταν αυτού του επαγγέλματος!


ρε νικο ελεως δηλαδη ανoιγουν κατι αχετα θεματα,ο αλλος τις προαλλες ανοιξε θεμα ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ CD PLAYER ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΙ!ελεος!και μετα με λενε μουρατιδη του φορουμ επειδη λεω κακιες...ο μπογιας που ειναι?betacord 85 only japan

----------


## brs_19

> καρπουζια εδω τα καλα καρπουζια!καρπουζια ο μελενιος!και αυτα εχουν κουκουτσια!χα χα!τελικα θα περασεις απτο μαγαζι να σου δωσω το ντισκμαν να ησυχασουμε?απορω φιλε με τι ασχολεισε ολη μερα?αληθεια δεν θελω να γινω αδιακριτος αλλα τι επαγγελεσαι?δεν θελω να χαλασω την ωραια ατμοσφαιρα οπως λεει και ο ηλιοπουλος ημαστε μια ωραια οικογενεια......betacord85sanyo video recorder....


σπουδαζω ηλεκτρονικος.καλα προσπαθω τοσο καιρο να σας αποσπασω καμια συμβουλη για το πως θα πραγματοποιησω τν 1η μου επισκευη κ εσεις με γιουχαρετε? τι ανθρωποι ειστε εσεις?  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## PCMan

> ρε νικο ελεως δηλαδη ανoιγουν κατι αχετα θεματα,ο αλλος τις προαλλες ανοιξε θεμα ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ CD PLAYER ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΙ!ελεος!και μετα με λενε μουρατιδη του φορουμ επειδη λεω κακιες...ο μπογιας που ειναι?betacord 85 only japan


Το παράξενο θα ήταν "πως να βάλω κάλτσες με δεμένα τα χέρια"! Έχει πολλά κουφά εδω μέσα!!
Δεν είναι κακίες.. Όταν κάτι δεν αξίζει να το κάνεις, απλά δεν το κανεις. Αυτή τη συμβουλή του έδωσαν...
ΔΕΝ αξίζει αυτή η επισκευή γιατι δεν είναι καν επισκευή!! 

Ζανε αυτό το πράγμα να το δώσω στην αδερφή μου που είναι 15 χρονών, θα το αλλάξει χωρίς καν να ξέρει τι είναι κατσαβίδι.. Θέλω να πω, αν σπουδάζεις ηλεκτρονικός και δεν ξέρεις καν πως ξεκουμπώνει ενα φις και δεν ξέρεις(και δεν καταλαβαίνεις κιόλας) ότι με αυτό που κάνεις απλά πετάς τα λεφτά σου και τίποτα άλλο, ε τότε τότε τι να σου πω? Τα πράγματα μιλάνε απο μόνα τους.

ΥΓ. Το να σπουδασει καποιος ηλεκτρονικός να τρέχει σε διακόσους μάστορες για να του φτιάξουν κάτι, δεν ακούγεται περίεργό??? Ε, φανταστηκέ τροχονόμε?  :Tongue:

----------


## betacord85

> σπουδαζω ηλεκτρονικος.καλα προσπαθω τοσο καιρο να σας αποσπασω καμια συμβουλη για το πως θα πραγματοποιησω τν 1η μου επισκευη κ εσεις με γιουχαρετε? τι ανθρωποι ειστε εσεις?


αγαπητε φιλε μου ειναι η συμπεριφορα σου περιεργη,εχεις ανοιξει ενα θεμα εδω και τοσο καιρο,ολιο οι συναδελφοι το πρωτο καιρο σε πυρανε με το καλο και σου δινανε σωστες συμβουλες μετα ειδανε οτι δεν σκαμπαζεις ακομα και απο τα πιο βασικα και ακομα χειροτερα οτι τους κοροιδευεις με ωραιο τροπο,βαρεθηκανε να ασχολουνται μαζι σου και με το δικιο τους σε εχουν παρει στο ψιλο....σωστα?τοσες συμβουλες απο ολους μας και ακομα να καταλαβεις?μην περιμενεις να μαθεις ουτε απτην σχολη ουτε απο εδω,ενα τελευταιο θα πω και θα παω για νανι,αν δεν χαλασεις δεν θα μαθεις,εν απτα πρωτα μηχανηνατα που χαλασα για ναμαθω τοτε που ξεκιναγα ηταν ενα video ενα jvc hr 3700 πανακριβο τοτε(1980)αν δεν πληρωσεις δεν θα μαθεις.συγνωμη για τις κακιες μου καληνυχτα betacord 85....its a sony!

----------


## brs_19

ρε παιδια ηρεμιστε! θελω να ξεκαθαρισω κατι: ηρθα σε εσας για να μου εξηγησετε μερικα πραγματα για το πως θα πραγματοποιησω αυτη τη ρημαδα τν επισκευη (ανατολικο ζητημα το καναμε  :Lol: ) τι θα πρεπει να προσεξω κ οχι να με κοροιδευετε κ απο πανω!

υ.γ. πως στο δ...λο ξεκουμπωνει το μωλοφις?? :Cursing:

----------


## Triton

> ρε παιδια ηρεμιστε! θελω να ξεκαθαρισω κατι: ηρθα σε εσας για να μου εξηγησετε μερικα πραγματα για το πως θα πραγματοποιησω αυτη τη ρημαδα τν επισκευη (ανατολικο ζητημα το καναμε ) τι θα πρεπει να προσεξω κ οχι να με κοροιδευετε κ απο πανω!
> 
> υ.γ. πως στο δ...λο ξεκουμπωνει το μωλοφις??


Ρε συ Ζάνε , χτυπιέσαι το παλεύεις ζητάς βοήθεια για κάτι που το περιγράφεις αλλά εμείς δεν το βλέπουμε.
Βγάλε μια αξονική στο πλευερ και ποσταρε την να δούμε και εμείς.
Πρόσεξε μην ζορίσεις και σπάσεις την ηλεκτρολυτική αντίσταση της καλοδιοταινίας μεταξύ μοτέρ κεφαλής.

----------


## Capacitor

> αν δεν χαλασεις δεν θα μαθεις,


Ετσι ακριβως.
Οποτε χαλασε,το πετας και πας στην επομενη επισκευη.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε brs_19, αφου θες με καθε τιμημα να φτιαξεις το cd-player, και δεν εχεις χρηματικο προβλημα, κανε το εξης: 
πηγαινε και αγορασε ενα αλλο cd-player παρομοιο με το δικο σου, και αρχισε να το κανεις βιδες. ετσι θα μαθεις πως βγαινει η κεφαλι το cd, η καλωδιοταινια κ.τ.λ
αφου λοιπον μαθεις, και αποκτησεις την εμπειρια, τοτε εισαι ετοιμος να φτιαξεις και το δικο σου, χωρις να φοβασαι μηπως το χαλασεις!!  :Smile:

----------


## brs_19

βοηθανε αυτες??? δν βγαινουν καλυτερες

----------


## betacord85

> βοηθανε αυτες??? δν βγαινουν καλυτερες


κρατα με το ενα χερι την καλωδιοταινια και με το αλλο πια σε τις ακρες απτο ασπρο κλιπσακι και τραβατες προς τα εξω,πρωτα να ξεκουμποσει το κλιπς και μετα θα απελευθερωθει η ταινια για να βγει,η κεφαλη ειναι philips?betacord 85 japan made(σε βοηθαμε για να μην γκρινιαζεις! :Tongue2: )

----------


## xifis

τι εγινε πολυ ησυχια επεσε...μη μου πεις οτι...............δουλεψε!

----------


## betacord85

> τι εγινε πολυ ησυχια επεσε...μη μου πεις οτι...............δουλεψε!


μακαρι αγαπητε μου φιλε!ειλικρινα θα αναψω λαμπαδα!λες με το τελευταιο μνμ μου να πηρε μπροστα?χα χα!μπορει και να τσαντιστηκε και να το πεταξε απτο παραθυρο....υπαρχει και αλλη μια εκδοχη να λεει μακκακιες για να τραβαει την προσοχη και να ασχολουνται ολοι με την παρτη του.....συμφωνειτε?(παλι θα με πειτε κακο.....αχ ρε σακη....)betacord85 japan made

----------


## brs_19

που ειναι ο σακης (ο τεχνικος) να τ ακουσει????  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  ???? παιδια εκανα 3 ωρες (που λεει κ ο λογος!) για να του βαλω το καινουργιο ανταλλακτικο αλλα του π...στη μου κατσε! τα καταφερα χαρη σε σας παιδια! σας χιλιοευχαριστω! ειστε οι καλυτεροι (περιμενω ποστ σας)!

υ.γ προς διαχειριστες: σας εβγαλα τν πιστη αλλα τα καταφερα χαρη στα παιδια (κ σας ευχαριστω που δν κλειδωσατε το θεμα μου) εχετε φτιαξει το φορουμ! σας ευχαριστω πολυ....

----------


## PCMan

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να χαίρεται αυτός που σου πούλησε την κεφαλή και όχι εσύ...
Τεσπα.. Συγχαρητήρια για την επισκευή...

----------


## KOKAR

τελικά ο ΑΗ pod έβαλε το χεράκι του και έτσι 
*αυτός θα ζήση καλά και εμείς καλύτερα* !!!

υ.γ
όταν άκουγα την ατάκα αυτή στα παραμύθια όταν ήμουν μικρός 
δεν πίστευα ποτέ μου ότι θα γινόταν και στην πραγματικότητα !!

----------


## HFProject

29      μέρες στο παρόν thread.
3       ώρες πάνω από το diskman.
100% κόστος ανταλλακτικού vs κόστος συσκευής.

Που πάει αυτή η κοινωνία;...

----------


## sakis18

Φουντούνια και πάλι φουντούνια  , τελικά η κατάσταση του μικρού μας ήρωα Ζάνε που επιτέλους μετά απο 30 μέρες κατάφερε το ακατόρθωτο σε ενα κουτεντέ-τενεκέ  μηχάνημα ονοματι cd player :Lol: και αν το άλλαζε πάλι φουντούνια θά έπαιρνε  :Lol: .
Αξιος ο μικρος μας ήρωας ,αλλα επειδή τα καλά πράγματα δεν κρατάνε γιά πολύ ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σημερα-αυριο παλι θα ποστάρει οτι κατι δεν παει καλά  :Lol: 
Ειπαμε θα γινει το καλοκαιρινο μας ευαγγέλιο αυτο το thread ,και να πεφτουν και τιποτα στοιχήματα,πια θα ειναι η επομενη κινηση του μικρού μας ηρωα . :W00t:

----------


## brs_19

ρε σεις ημαρτον!!! αντι να με συχαρειτε με γρουσουζευετε???

----------


## Capacitor

Aντε και εις ανωτερα.
Να φτιαξεις και κανενα εμπιθριοφωνο.
Ακου λεξη που βρηκε ο ανθρωπος

----------


## KOKAR

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ για την υπομονή σου και την επίμονη σου με το cd player......

υ.γ
Τώρα ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ότι αυτή ήταν η πρώτη σου επισκευή......
και με έπιασε κρύος ίδρωτας , και αυτό γιατί θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες !!!

----------


## xifis

καλα το ψυλιαστηκα,τελικα αναστηθηκε..

φιλικη συμβουλη,που την εδωσαν οι προλαλησαντες 3-4 φορες ακομα,ΑΝ ΔΕ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ...με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο.οχι να διαλυσουμε ολο το σπιτι αλλα οπου εχουμε ευκαιρια σε κατι παλιο..σε καμια περιπτωση δε μπορει να σου μεταδωσει γνωση ενα φορουμ αν πρωτα δεν εχεις πειραματιστει σε προσωπικο επιπεδο,να δεις πως ξεβιδωνει μια βιδα,μια φισα,πως βαζεις ενα φυσακι σε ενα καλωδιο κλπ κλπ.

παντα συναρτησει των δυνατοτητων του καθενος βεβαια.αλλοι φωναζουν ηλεκτρολογο για να αλλαξει μια μπριζα κ αλλοι βαζουν ολοκληρο αιρ-κοντισιον μονοι τους...που λεει ο λογος.ειναι κ το προσωπικο στοιχειο μεσα.

ΥΓ:δηλαδη τωρα αυτο το θεμα θα βουλιαξει στα αδυτα του φορουμ?κ γω που εμπαινα 3-4 φορες τη μερα για να δω τπτ καινουριο...  :Sad:   :Mellow:

----------


## brs_19

παιδια δωστε συχαρητηρια στον εαυτο σας για τν υπομονη σας επισης αν δν ηταν ο φιλος μου ο betacord να μου πει πως ακριβως ξεκουμπωνε αυτη η παλιομ@... α δν θα ειχα καταφερει σχεδον τπτ.

ηθικο διδαγμα: ποτε δν πιραζουμε τριμερ αν δν εχουμε παλμογραφο με cd!

υγ: φιλε ξιφη τι να κανουμε??? :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

> παιδια δωστε συχαρητηρια στον εαυτο σας για τν υπομονη σας επισης αν δν ηταν ο φιλος μου ο betacord να μου πει πως ακριβως ξεκουμπωνε αυτη η παλιομ@... α δν θα ειχα καταφερει σχεδον τπτ.
> 
> ηθικο διδαγμα: ποτε δν πιραζουμε τριμερ αν δν εχουμε παλμογραφο με cd!
> 
> υγ: φιλε ξιφη τι να κανουμε???


και τωρα με τι θα ασχολουμαστε?μακκακια εκανα....τελοςπαντων παω να κανω νανι betacord85 japan made.....(βασικα δεν μας ειπε αν δουλεψε η κεφαλη,λετε να πειραξε το focus και τωρα να μην παιζει?)

----------


## xifis

> και τωρα με τι θα ασχολουμαστε?


αυτο λεω κ γω,"κριμα" λυθηκε το προβλημα...
 :Sad:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

> αυτο λεω κ γω,"κριμα" λυθηκε το προβλημα...


παναγια μου πως θα κοιμαμαι τωρα τα βραδια,αχ τι εκανα εγω φταιω χθες δεν κοιμηθηκα ποιος θα μας πριζει τωρα?ζανε ανοιξε κανα θεματακι τυπου<<δεν μου δουλευει ο φουρνος μικροκυματων>>θα εχουμε να ασχολουμαστε....betacord85 japan victor corporation

----------


## Ulysses

> όταν άκουγα την ατάκα αυτή στα παραμύθια όταν ήμουν μικρός 
> δεν πίστευα ποτέ μου ότι θα γινόταν και στην πραγματικότητα


 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## east electronics

ειπα να μην ξαναγραψω εδω  αλλα για χαρη του μπαμπη πρπει ναπω δυο λεξουλες ....


-----  betacord 85 και made οπου θελει .....Μπραβο φιλε Μπαμπη χαρα στα κουραγια σου που μπορεσες και βοηθησες εγω πραγματικα  δεν αντεξα .... ευχαριστουμε για την βοηθεια σου και κυριως για την υπομονη σου 

-----  φιλε ΚΟΚΑΡ ολα τα καλυτερα  εσενα ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου σχολια  ( στο ποστ εννοω ) 

----- brs 19  κατα τυχη καταφερες να κουμπωσεις την κεφαλη χωρις να της κανεις ζημια και κατα δηλωση σου εκανες μια επισκευη ....λυπαμαι που θα στη χαλασω αλλα το μονο που εκανες ειναι ΜΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ !!!!!!  φυσικα οπως ειπες το πλαυερ δουλευει ( οπως μας λες .... ) αλλα το να αλλαξεις μια κεφαλη δεν απιτει καμμια ηλεκτρονικη γνωση .....απαιτει μια πλαη εξοικιωση με το αντικειμενο ....λιγες μηχανικες κατα περιπτωση γνωσεις αλλα κυριως μια αντιληψη για το πως λυνει και δενει ενα πραγμα ....

 δυστυχως απο οτι δειχνει και απο τον τροπο που προσπαθησες να παρεις πληροφοριες ''μαλλον δεν το εχεις'' ...οπως ειπε και Κοκαρ αν δεν κανω λαθος η μικρη του αδελφη 15 ετων θα το ελυνε με κλειστα τα ματια ....


τι σημαινουν ολα τα παραπανω ?????

η Αντιληψη και η  "επαφη" με αυτα τα πραγματα αποκταται με ενα τροπο ....μονο .... σιγα σιγα, με υποδειξεις απο καποιον μεγαλυτερο .... να βλεπεις καποια πραγματα κλπ κλπ κλπ .... και δεν κολυμπαμε στα βαθια με την μια .... φτιαξε μερικα σμαρτ κιτ πρωτα ...καυτα ...ξαναφιαχτα .... και μετα βλεπουμε .... δεν σε βλεπω ετοιμο για αλλα .... ακομα   

\αν τελικα θα φτασεις εκει η οχι ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια την οποια δεν μπορω εγω να σου απαντησω

οφφ δε ρεκορντ  και σε καθαρα προσωπικη βαση πιστευω  οτι στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ πηρες συγκεκριμενες απαντησεις απο ανθρωπους που σκεφτονται με τον ιδιο τροπο με σενα   αν εχεις κανει αυτο το ποστ στο   diyaudio.com  που ειναι ενα ξενο φορουμ το πολυ που θα ειχες παρει ειναι δυο απντησεις και μετα το ποστ θα θαβοταν στον χρονο ..... ο λογος ειναι οτι αρχικα δεν εχεις να μαθεις και πολλα αλλαζοντας μια κεφαλη και ο δευτερος  οτι οι ανθρωποι που ασχολουνται πραγματικα με τον ηχο ποτε δεν θα ασχολιοντουσαν με ενα πλαυερ των 20 ευρω ....

το οτι ρωτας δεν το βρισκω κακο ...ο τροπος ομως και ο στοχος σου ειναι μαλλον λαθος ( κατα την προσωπικη μου γνωμη  παντα ) εξαλου στα ειπα και σε πμ 


αυτα απο μενα .... οι αποψεις ποικοιλουν ....ο καθε ενας εχει δικαιωμα να εχει την δικια του  και η δικια μου ειναι οτι αν περνουσε απο το χερι μου θα πεταγα το ποστ σου στον καλαθο .... οχι φυσικα γιατι σαν νεο παιδι ζητησες απο καπου να μαθεις κατι ...αλλα κυριως γιατι ζηταγες επιμονως λυση φαστ φουντ  με την δικαιολογια οτι ειμαι νεος και πρεπει να μαθω .....

οκ λοιπον ....τωρα που την αλλαξες και δουλεψε οπως λες πες μας τι εμαθες ????

----------


## betacord85

> 


σακη μικρος ειναι αμα δεν κατσει καποιος απο πανω του να τον καθοδηγησει δεν θα κανει τιποτα,εγω αμφιβαλω καν οτι πηγαινει σε σχολη για ηλεκτρονικα,βρηκε ενα φορουμ εδω της<<παρεας>>και προσπαθει να ξεκλεψει καποιες γνωσεις,ενταξει πηρε μια χαρα,μην τον αποπερνουμε με τα διαφορα που του λεμε,ας του δωσουμε κινιτρο να ασχολιθει με το<<αθλημα>>προτινοντας του μια κατασκευη,ενα<<κιτ>>σιγα σιγα θα εξασκησει το μυαλο του και θα παρει μπροστα,αγαπητοι φιλοι ας βοηθησουμε αυτο το νεο παιδι να ασχολιθει,θα ξεκινησω πρωτος στελνοντας του μια κατασκευη(σχεδιο)σε μορφη pdf,καλο θα ηταν φιλοι μου αυτη την κινηση να την κανετε και εσεις.μπαμπης(καλη σας νυχτα)

----------


## gsmaster

Το ντισκμαν επισκευάστηκε, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, το θέμα κλειδώνεται.


Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ

----------

